# Bad news for my Rocky Bear



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwww....what sweeties...Im so sorry you got this news on Rocky.... Please love on them, and spoil them, and wait til they tell you its time.... My Nitro and Nash told me when it was time.... We were at the point that we were carrying them out to potty... its a hard thing to do, but you dont want Rocky to suffer....we as owners have to step up and make the decision for them sometimes,oh how hard that was..... good luck.... I love all the pics.... and Im sure your other guy Jake knows, they are smart dogs. My Nash mourned my Nitro for months, then passed himself...It was heartbreaking... I wish you many days with your Rocky....take care......


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I am so very sorry you are going through this. I am going to answer your questions below from my perspective (we lost our GSD to cancer 2 years ago), but please know that it is only perspective and you know your boy best. I will be wishing for many more days for you and Rocky together.


_How have you guys cared for your sick pet but also cared for yourself?_ 
-One day and moment at a time. You can't take care of Rocky if you don't take care of yourself. Make sure you're eating and resting. I suggest naps with your boy as that helped me tremendously. 

_How did you know when it was time? _
-Only you can answer that, unfortunately. I had a heart to heart talk with my vet and she was wonderful about being upfront with the medical aspect. I also had friends and family who were able to be very objective when spending time with Sasha let me know their thoughts. 
_
What are some things you did during their remaining days to make them happy? _
-We let Sasha eat anything she wanted. She was always a food-hound, but her appetite went down, so it was hamburgers and sausage biscuits, whatever she perked up for. Every dog is different, but do things you know Rocky loves and that you love to do with him if he is up for it.

How did your other dogs handle the situation and what did you do to help them through it? 
-I worried about how Storm would handle the situation, but she was relatively unaffected. I posted my first thread on here looking for advice on how to help her. I think she helped us more than anything.

Did you eventually come out of this constantly crying shock phase and accept the situation and make the most of your time with your dog?
-I tried very hard to stay positive whenever I was around Sasha, but I got some wonderful advice from a friend that I will leave with you: When the sadness seems overwhelming focus on the happiness in him and your lives together. 

I am sorry if his is long-winded. I will be thinking of you and Rocky over the coming days and weeks and hope for many more wonderful memories.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I am so sorry that your facing this, its one of the hardest parts of dog ownership. I have been there far too many times and bless you for putting your dogs quality of life first. Your lucky in the gift of time even if its 5 minutes. That's weird to say but I have lost dogs with no warning and no time to say a heartfelt goodbye. Knowing its coming is really hard but it give you the opportunity to do what your doing. Giving them the gift of your time, love and attention. That is a real gift but also heart wrenching.

It is hard to care for yourself sometimes when your the caregiver, you don't want to take some time to yourself in case your not there when they need you. You need to make sure you stay as healthy physically and mentally so you can be there for both of them. Take some time, leave Rocky with someone who loves him too, and take a walk with Jake throw a ball take a little break, dogs often sense the changes in a dog whose time is near and some one on one time with you helps. Each dog handles the loss differently I usually had three or more so when we lost a dog the others had me and each other to lean on. When Sparkles was about three my sheltie Jet started to fade away she was over 12 and I knew her time was coming I spent tons of time with her took pictures, did whatever things she loved to do that she was willing to do. Car rides with no destinations that sort of thing but Sparkles tried to fade with her, she was very sensitive and if Jet did not eat neither would she. Its funny I think Jet held on longer for her. In an odd twist a golden came in to our local rescue and was being housed at the facility my daughter 4-h used I heard about him literally two hours before our 4-h meeting and that is how Boots came home with us. Jet let me know it was time to go three days after he came home once she knew Sparkles would be okay.


We lost Sparkles with very little warning when she was almost 12 to a tumor on her spleen that ruptured. We just had a few hours to let everyone say goodbye and love on her. Tink became an only dog. And it was hard at first we really spoiled her and tried to find anything fun she was willing to do but she did grieve. It took awhile for us to be ready for another dog so we just did play dates and walks with friends so she could have dog time. 

So that is some of my stories, your on the right track spend time love them both and be there for each of them when its time. For me time is when quality of life is suffering or when they are or both. Write down things he loves to do and use those as markers and take comfort in the great life he got to have with you.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for Rocky Bear's bad news. I don't have experience with cancer but when my Tawny lost use of her back legs and quit eating dog food, we had the vet come to the house because I wanted Eva to know what had happened to Tawny. We fed Tawny a bunch of zucchini bread because she loved it and everyone had a chance to say goodbye. It was peaceful for her. I could tell by the look she was giving me that she was ready to be done and wanted me to take care of her this one last time. After she was gone, Eva sniffed her a little and the vet took her to be cremated. Eva never ever tried to look for her or acted like she didn't know what had happened. Prior to that whenever they were separated and we came back home Eva would be looking for Tawny. There's no doubt in my mind she understood that Tawny was dead. I hope you have many sweet days with Rocky. I think you will know when it is time to let him go if it comes to you having to decide. I can tell you have given him a very happy life. I hate this part of loving a dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Rocky. 

For me it's always been about quality of life, if they were still eating, playing, able to get up and go outside to potty, then it wasn't time yet. If they were in pain, suffering, not able to eat then I knew it was time. 

For me it always broke my heart the thought of them not being with me, but to see them in pain or suffering broke my heart even more.

Make the most of the time you have with him. 

Sending you a hug because I know how hard this is, I've been through it more times than I would have liked.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So sorry to read this about your sweet Rocky. He looks so handsome in his photos.


You ask how did we know when it was time? Our Flirty had hemangio and we knew she was bleeding internally. She let us know when it was time. She was so weak, she couldn't stand up, couldn't even move her head. That's how we knew. The little red pill from the package of yunan baio didn't do anything this time so we knew we had to let her go.


Spend as much time as you can with Rocky, spoil him rotten. Let him eat whatever he wants, that's my opinion only.


I was in shock when first diagnosed and cried so hard. After the initial shock wore off I was so consumed with keeping her comfortable knowing her time was short that I didn't have time to think about myself or anything else. I just couldn't believe it was happening to my young, ten year old girl.


I think what helped me understand more was reading so much on the Forum about cancer in this breed. When she was diagnosed I was surprised, but not surprised since it is so common unfortunately. Knowing I wasn't alone in my grief helped tremendously.


I will keep Rocky in my thoughts.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Im so sorry to hear this sad news. Ill keep you & Rocky in my prayers.


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow, thank you all so much for the replies and for sharing your stories. It really helps to know others have gone through this and can look back and remember the good times with their beloved pet. We are definitely spoiling him with food, toys, love. I am hesitant to take him for a walk or car ride in case it makes the bleeding worse. I have decided that when his time comes I want to do it at home in our backyard. He has always been very excitable/anxious in the car and I don't want his last moments to be at a vets office. His vet did tell me that if he starts bleeding quickly, then just to sit there and hold him until he passes. She said he would likely pass on his own by the time I got him to a vet clinic, and it would be more peaceful for the both of us to just sit there together while it happens instead of frantically trying to get him into the car. I think that would be best for Jake, too. He is really upset by all of this. 

The little red pill in the Yunnan Baiyao was mentioned. His vet told me to give him 1 capsule every 12 hours. Is the red pill for when he is bleeding a lot? Although he is acting very happy today, I did notice some dark spots in his stool just now. I'm guessing that's the blood in his abdomen being reabsorbed and coming out through his feces. His heart rate and color are fine, maybe his respirations are up a little but he's not panting and hes not asleep, just relaxed and hanging out. I am assuming seeing the dark spots in the stool is the start of the decline? 

I've had plans for months to go to a concert tomorrow evening. My family really thinks it would be good for me to go, Rocky and Jake would be with my mom whom they adore. I can't help but feel guilty losing those hours with him, especially if he is starting to decline.


----------

